# Home owners insurance for farms



## riverguide101 (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm looking for what insurance do people get with small farms. My home owners says it won't I sure me with animals


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Farmers insurance.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Do you mean like they are dropping you?


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Farm Bureau is excellent, Country insurance is OK.


----------

